# Carte graphique de l'ibook G4 12"



## Taido (5 Février 2004)

Bonjour

J'envisage de m'acheter un ibook G4 12".
Mais je me pose quelques questions sur la carte graphique ... est il possible de mettre une résolution de 1200x1024 sur un écran externe ? avec un taux de rafraichissement correct (80hz - 85) ?

Sinon j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait une manip pour ne pas avoir seulement le mode mirroir, mais aussi de profiter du mode étendu. Quel est elle ?
Cela fait sauter la garantie ?

Merci


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2004)

Taido a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'envisage de m'acheter un ibook G4 12".
> Mais je me pose quelques questions sur la carte graphique ... est il possible de mettre une résolution de 1200x1024 sur un écran externe ? avec un taux de rafraichissement correct (80hz - 85) ?



Je n'ai pas d'iBook sous la main, mais j'en ai eu longtemps. Et je ne crois pas que tu atteignes cette résolution, surtout à cette fréquence.



			
				Taido a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait une manip pour ne pas avoir seulement le mode mirroir, mais aussi de profiter du mode étendu. Quel est elle ?
> Cela fait sauter la garantie ?



Non, c'est juste une reconfiguration du firmware, je ne crois pas que ça fasse sauter la garantie (t'en dis, Mackie ?). 

La manip est là.. Y'a un lien en français sur le site, mais j'ai eu la flemme de le chercher...


----------



## antmuc (5 Février 2004)

Taido a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Sinon j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait une manip pour ne pas avoir seulement le mode mirroir, mais aussi de profiter du mode étendu. Quel est elle ?
> Cela fait sauter la garantie ?



Il me semble que la manip est susceptible de faire sauter la garantie... Cela dit cette manip est réversible, donc logiquement pas trop de problème...

Pour la résolution maximale sur un écran externe... Il me semble avoir lu qq chose disant que la résolution allait jusqu'à 1600x1200 mais je ne suis pas sûr et je ne trouve plus mon mode d'emploi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dès que je le retrouve je regarde dedans!!!


----------



## Gallenza (6 Février 2004)

Bon tu parles de profiter du mode étendu, ce n'est pas possible selon Apple pour l' ibook, tu devra bidouiller.
Mais pour le mode mirroir, tu parles de résolution de type 1200*trucmuch, c'est ABSURDE, le mode mirroir est comme son nom l'indique IDENTIQUE à l'écran de ton ibook, donc en 1024*768.


----------



## Mulder (6 Février 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un lien en français sur le site, mais j'ai eu la flemme de le chercher...


 Ici


----------

